# Tasker (amazing Android app)



## sumimasen (Feb 28, 2013)

On a whim, downloaded it.  Love its potential but not figured out how to use it yet! Basically it customises your phone based on how you use it.  Things I'm looking forward to do are:

- Automatically toggle WIFI on and off based if I'm home or not 
- Automatically launch Spotify as soon as I plug in my earphones 
- Automatically put my phone on silent when I put it on charge next to my bed (but allowing calls from emergency contacts) 
- reducing processing power when screen off or at certain times of the day. 
- Turn GPS on when opening Map apps and off when I exit them. 
- Toggle the pin lock on and off depending if I'm home or not. 
- Make it read out any incoming text messages if I'm driving. 
- Put a pin lock on individual apps
- If my phone gets nicked, discreetly turn on GPS and discreetly take front and back facing photos every few minutes. 

Anyone else use it.


----------



## DrRingDing (Feb 28, 2013)

sumimasen said:


> - Make it read out any incoming text messages if I'm driving.


 
That could get embarrassing depending on  who's texting and who's in the vehicle.

Anyways, this is not the appropriate place for spamming, cheers.


----------



## editor (Feb 28, 2013)

It is amazing, but not a little complicated.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 28, 2013)

The OP has been posting here for years. That's a lot of effort to go to in order to spam some phone app - even going to the lengths of signing up before phone apps were invented.


----------



## DrRingDing (Feb 28, 2013)

Yea, soz babes.


----------



## sumimasen (Feb 28, 2013)

You're forgiven Doc!   Thought it was worth a thread because the app really does take the personalisation of your phone onto another level.


----------



## sumimasen (Feb 28, 2013)

[="Monkeygrinder's Organ, post: 12015861, member: 408"]The OP has been posting here for years. That's a lot of effort to go to in order to spam some phone app - even going to the lengths of signing up before phone apps were invented.[/quote]

It's all about the long con with my spamming.


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 6, 2013)

sumimasen Not sure what phone you've got, but if you have a NFC enabled phone, then you can use NFC to trigger events in Tasker. You can buy stickers for NFC dead cheap and put them in your car or whatever, to set off certain tasks. You sound like you'd be able to come up with some inventive use from them based on the tasker profiles you've already got 

Also, your GPS photo thing sounds like a good idea, but I'd be careful in case it runs out of battery. There are some apps on the Play store which do a similar job, such as send you live Google Maps updates of the location, etc. One I've been recommended is called Plan B but there's loads.


----------



## Fingers (Mar 9, 2013)

Sweet jesus, just downloaded this and love it. Completely baffled by it at first until i found this video which makes things a hell of a lot more simple. @sumimaseen

My phone now turns on wifi when I am connected to a certain cell tower (nearest my home and the pub), fires up the radio when i plug the headphones in... more to follow


----------



## kropotkin (Mar 11, 2013)

I wrote a great profile that figured out when I'd left work (by using a variable set by celltowers) and then texted my wife to tell her when to expect me home.  Geek joy.


----------



## kropotkin (Sep 5, 2013)

Update. 
A plugin called autolocation uses the new Google algorithms to work out your location really battery efficiently. There is also a component that works out if you are driving, cycling or walking.  
I now have a system that checks from my Google calendar when my shift finishes,  updates my podcasts,  starts monitoring my Location until I enter the bike locker,  then starts monitoring activities.  When it sees I'm cycling it sends a message to my wife telling her what time I've left and when I'll be home. Works brilliantly.  I love tasker.


----------



## Supine (Sep 6, 2013)

kropotkin said:


> I wrote a great profile that figured out when I'd left work (by using a variable set by celltowers) and then texted my wife to tell her when to expect me home.  Geek joy.



Dont forget to turn it off if you have an affair


----------



## bmd (Sep 10, 2013)

MacroDroid does Tasker a whole lot better than Tasker does.


----------

